

Oracle releases Java 7 JDK for Mac OS X - moonboots
http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/index.html

======
blinkingled
Some useful information on usage (including with NB and IntelliJ) here -
[http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/jdk-...](http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/jdk-
for-mac-readme-1564562.html)

GUI Apps look weird with the Oracle VM - looks like the Cocoa integration is
not yet done.

~~~
Someone
Not _yet_? OpenJDK has that as a goal
<[http://openjdk.java.net/projects/macosx-
port/>](http://openjdk.java.net/projects/macosx-port/>), but I do not remember
Oracle stating anything about Cocoa integration, so I do not expect anything
in that respect from Oracle.

~~~
blinkingled
I recall reading it somewhere (Apple mailing list?) that Apple resources are
working on the openjdk port and Oracle does pull from OpenJDK so I wouldn't be
surprised to see features from OpenJDK pulled into Oracle JDK. It would be
weird if Apple contributed stuff into openjdk and oracle didn't pull it into
their OS X distribution.

~~~
Someone
Oracle being Oracle, it would not surprise me if they ignored Mac OS X
specific changes. They may not want to take up the responsibility for testing
and maintaining such changes (what if a security bug surfaces on code Apple
contributed?)

~~~
stevoski
Oracle has indeed taken on Mac OS X specific changes. There are a few cosmetic
issues still not resolved as of this update. But they are known, and in their
bug tracker.

Oracle and Apple have actually worked together closely and openly on this.
Anyone can sign up to the macosx-port-dev@openjdk.java.net and follow the
progress.

------
yuhong
Oracle patching Mac Java directly should prevent fiascos like Flashback from
happening again.

~~~
protomyth
doesn't look this would have helped: "Note that for the 7u4 release, Java
plugin and Java Web start applications are not supported."

~~~
dlikhten
LOL, also, that's ok, I don't enable java plugins on the web anyways.

~~~
fivetanley
I don't usually either, but I like to use JSPerf from time to time which
prefers you use their Java plugin for timing accuracy.

------
rauar
Hmmm. Supprted Macs: any Intel Does it really run on 32bit Intels and on Snow
Leopard?

Still use a 1st gen Macbook Pro...

~~~
super_mario
Installer is Lion only. It refuses to install on Snow Leopard, unless you hack
it (pgkutil --expand to extract it, edit Distribution file and remove OS
version check, then repackage with pkgutil --flatten). It will install, but I
haven't tested extensively if it works. I would not use it for production
anyway on unsupported OS.

------
zephjc
A stupid nitpick: those download buttons have confused gloss effects.

